# What's your EDC duo?



## jonesy (Apr 9, 2011)

Like many others, I carry more than one light on a regular basis, and as we know (HDS fans to the contrary  ) there is no one perfect light for every job. What combo for EDC have you come across that just seems to compliment each other best? My most recent is the Surefire Backup and the Zebralight H31FW. I've got both throw and flood, small size, one with an angled head, a decent lumen count, and they're both single-cell, which makes travel easier on carrying spares. 

Here's a quick shot of the two


----------



## parnass (Apr 9, 2011)

My backup is a Peak Eiger #8 or Peak 3-LED Matterhorn (both in stainless steel). The main carry light varies, although it is usually a Peak El Capitan #8. 

Other main carry lights options include a Surefire L1 (Cree), Leatherman LGX200 (aka Fenix L1T v2), Peak P4 Caribbean, Fenix LD05 penlight, and an Energizer 1AA variable brightness flashlight.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 9, 2011)

For me it's my SC50w+ with DC-fix on the lens and a Quark 123^2 XPE/Q3-5A head on an AA body with a 14500. Gives me a floody and a throwy light whenever I need one. 

Edit:

Since most everyone is also including their blade/multitool EDC I'll add mine... Now that it's spring, and I live in a very wooded area and we've had a LOT of rain the past month or so, the ticks are getting out of control... so I've been EDC-ing my Gerber Crucial as the needle-nose pliers are perfect for plucking and squishing the little blood suckers... I also like the sheep-foot style blade it has as it's very good for small scraping and cutting jobs I encounter from day to day. When I want a dedicated blade I carry my new Spyderco Tenacious; best quality Chinese made folding knife I've ever had.


----------



## chef4850 (Apr 9, 2011)

Right now I am fond of a McGizmo 6V XM-L Mule and pair it with a Mac's Customs TRI-EDC Copper Warm.

There is something about that Mule that keeps me from putting it down. I have always been a fan of mule style lights but this one is something to behold! 

Thanks

Chef


----------



## Russ/TN (Apr 9, 2011)

Currently,
HDS high CRI clicky
&
Malkoff MD2(clipped) M61WL


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 9, 2011)

I've ended up on a slightly similar setup to yours, actually.

- ZL H31, which is in my jacket's upper arm pocket. It's got a headband and a spare battery in a plastic bag for maximum flexibility. It's there for when I either forget or lose my primary light, which has actually happened once and resulted in having to use this light for inspecting the exhaust of a vehicle. I never remove it, so it's always there, can't 'forget' it.

- Surefire 6P with Nailbender XM-L dropin in my backpack, along with two spare batteries.
- When I don't have my backpack, an LX2 with a Malkoff VME head and M61 clipped to my pocket.


----------



## shomie911 (Apr 9, 2011)

chef4850 said:


> Right now I am fond of a McGizmo 6V XM-L Mule and pair it with a Mac's Customs TRI-EDC Copper Warm.
> 
> There is something about that Mule that keeps me from putting it down. I have always been a fan of mule style lights but this one is something to behold!
> 
> ...


 
Any chance of getting a picture of the Tri-EDC in your hand? Trying to convince myself I need one. :laughing:


----------



## chef4850 (Apr 9, 2011)

Shomie911 - I can not do pictures as I do this at work and do not have a computer at home (Work too much as it is and having one at home well that would be even more work). 

So let me help you out............you need one! 

It is a surprising light. Soooooo.......bright and I really like the weight of the copper.

Thanks

Chef


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 9, 2011)

E1B 
+
LX2 or Streamlight PT2L


----------



## shomie911 (Apr 9, 2011)

chef4850 said:


> Shomie911 - I can not do pictures as I do this at work and do not have a computer at home (Work too much as it is and having one at home well that would be even more work).
> 
> So let me help you out............you need one!
> 
> ...


 
I have an aluminum SST-50 EDC on the way, but I think the weight of the copper and the beamshape of the Tri-EDC might be a little better for me.

I'm going to carry the SST-50 EDC with me for a while and write a review, we'll see if I still want to trade up to the Tri-EDC.

Maybe I'll just do the flashaholic thing and have both. :devil:

_Edit:_

To stay semi-on-topic, here's a pic of my duo:

RA Clicky 140-Cn and an Arc-P


----------



## Fird (Apr 9, 2011)

I use a dual light setup daily and feel at a loss without either one of them. Dereelight CL1H with a nailbender SST-50 3 stage drop in and an IMR battery, normally stored at the max setting in a belt holster. This is the 'oh crap' light, about ~450 lumens OTF in a great big beam, lights up everything! 

Liteflux LF2XT programmed with 3 modes and mode memory turned on, usually stored at the lowest setting at night for navigation about the house, and stored at either medium or high during the day. Always clipped inside the back of my right-hand pocket of whatever I'm wearing. I work on computers a lot and having that little light always available for a quick peek inside the machine is perfect! 

The only thing I don't have is excessive throw, but for 99% of my tasks I don't need it. If I had to I could drop my XP-G into the CL1H and have a bit more in the throw department.


----------



## KLowD9x (Apr 9, 2011)

I keep my Yezl Z1X by my side at all times. With that light, I just don't see the need for another light on my person. However, there are other lights scattered around my house, car and toolbox just in case I really need another one.


----------



## :)> (Apr 9, 2011)

Fenix E05 on the keychain / Preon Revo in the wallet... when necessary, a E1B in my pocket.


----------



## chef4850 (Apr 9, 2011)

shomie911 - you have a PM

Chef


----------



## LedTed (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello all,

My EDC duo is ...
First - my NiteCore Smart PD D10 SP R2, in Camo and with a Trit, clipped to my left hand front pants pocket.
Second - my NiteCore Smart PD D10 SP R2, in Natural and with a Trit, in my always close at hand EDC bag. I also keep a spare Lithium AA battery in my EDC bag. 

I have had need twice for the strobe feature. I also find the one-handed usability and light pattern almost perfect for my needs.

In short, I can't find a better flashlight for myself.


----------



## Gravitron (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## shomie911 (Apr 9, 2011)

chef4850 said:


> shomie911 - you have a PM
> 
> Chef


 
Received and replied.


----------



## flatline (Apr 9, 2011)

I carry my HDS high CRI Clicky holstered on my belt and my zebralight H501w clipped to the front of my cell phone holster. It occurs to me that I almost never use the H501w except to play with. I use my HDS 100% of the time, but I can't stand the thought of being caught without an AA light just in case I need to scavenge cells. Perhaps I'd be better served by an H51w or H51Fw.

I also carry an ITP A3 EOS on my keychain, but I never use it myself, it's my loaner so that my HDS and Zebralight never leave my sight.

--flatline


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 9, 2011)

First:Quark AA w/deepcarry clip & 14500 in right front pocket. 
Maratac AAA on my keys. 

Second:nitecore D10 tribute w/green trit w/titanium kuku clip either clipped right front pocket or holstered. 
Tiablo E3A exquisite down in my pocket or on a lanyard. 

Third:Quark 123 titanium on belt holster, and SS maratac AAA or tiablo E3A in my pocket.


----------



## Gaffle (Apr 9, 2011)

HDS High CRI sits in my pocket every day. Mag 2AA LED chills in the holster on my Typhoon.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Apr 9, 2011)

Either these 2!







Or these 2!


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 9, 2011)

LedTed said:


> ...I have had need twice for the strobe feature...


Sounds interesting; what happened?

Brightnorm


----------



## skyfire (Apr 9, 2011)

HDS High CRI Clicky - deep pocket EDC
Fenix E05 R2 - keychain


----------



## AlPal (Apr 9, 2011)

I always have my ITP A3 EOS on the keychain, and my EDC is the Sunwayman V10R, with the rotary control ring. But I have on order the Jetbeam RRT-0, so the Sunwayman will probably be replaced.


----------



## aspirina750 (Apr 9, 2011)

FM E series 18350 body + 3x XPE E1 Head with a IMR 18350 as my main edc, Fenix E05 in my keychain and a VG FB2 body with a E2D head and a kuku tower runing with a 17670. That way if I need more battery I can switch the bodies.


----------



## DaveyJones (Apr 9, 2011)

i like to have a single cell cr123 light in combination with a small single cell AAA light.
currently i carry:
-Leatherman Serac S1 (underpowered)
-Olight T-10 (no candlestand)

i am currently looking into upgrading my edc and im looking at:

-4sevens quark 123 regular
-Jetbeam Jet-I Pro V3
-Jetbeam BC10
-Fenix PD20 R5

and:

-4sevens preon 1 modified (preon 2 + preon 1 body tube = dual option + clicky ui)
-fenix ld01
-fenix e05 r5
-Itp A3 upgrade

also im thinking of rigging my gear with some fluorescant lanyards or beads or something,
and getting a small UV light for easy recovery.

also to the same end im kinda curious about tritium marker glowy thingies.


----------



## Warp (Apr 9, 2011)

For awhile (14 months or so) it's been:

Quark 123^2 Tactical R5
iTP A3 EOS Upgrade

I might put my Q5 Fenix P1D back on the keychain though.


----------



## pblanch (Apr 9, 2011)

Keychain E05
Under my wallet (at the bottom of my pocket) Fenix L15


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 9, 2011)

Peak Brass Eiger on my keychain which backs up a Ti PD-S

-Mayo


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent choices mentioned. 
Regarding some of the lights pictured...are those lights _actually_ EDC lights? Some of the items look like safe queens...
Or perhaps the photos were taken back then, when the items were new .


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 9, 2011)

DaveyJones said:


> i like to have a single cell cr123 light in combination with a small single cell AAA light.
> currently i carry:
> -Leatherman Serac S1 (underpowered)
> -Olight T-10 (no candlestand)
> ...




I would go with the quark 123 or the jetbeam bc10 if it
Was me. 
The quark and fenix come with the most goodies, but I like the quark
Much more than then fenix. 
I'm looking into the bc-10 for myself


----------



## DaveyJones (Apr 9, 2011)

atm the quark has my preference, but once the money comes in im gonna have to see what is available,
and what the cost will be, import tax n everything considered.

though i may get several of the lights i listed.
in fact, the more i play with my olight, the more i want to collect them all


----------



## lmorrison17 (Apr 9, 2011)

Keys: DQG Tiny.
Work leatherman, holster side pocket: Fenix-stream.
After work leatherman, holster side pocket: LF2XT


----------



## WebHobbit (Apr 9, 2011)

Surefire 6PX Pro
box-utility knife ( got tired of trying to keep various "combat knives" sharp, I work in a warehouse during the day and cut into a LOT of corrugated boxes).
recently acquired Fenix LD01 stainless key chain light.


----------



## afdk (Apr 9, 2011)

oo: Surefire E2Dl and Fenix LDO1s plus *Klötzli* Sailor pocket knife.


----------



## JS_280 (Apr 9, 2011)

Light 1: Quark AA Tactical with 14500 
Light 2: QMiniX 123 or Zebralight H51Fw

Plus there's always a Quark AAx2 Tactical in my BOB


----------



## calipsoii (Apr 10, 2011)

You can't ask a bunch of flashaholics what their duo is and expect that all of them carry the exact same two lights every day!

*Keychain*
- Preon Revo SS NW





*Pocket* (changes daily depending on what I'm doing)
- HDS 170Cn
- Jetbeam TCR2
- Nitecore D10 (Tribute or kuku's depending on whether I'm feeling fancy or not)
- Surefire A2 /w warm-white LED's





*Backpack/Jacket* (carry one or the other depending on need for flood/throw)
- Surefire 6P hosts with McClicky's, bored for 18650 with either:
a) Kerberos Quad Nichia 119 92CRI
b) Nailbender SST-50 4500K LOP


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Depending on what I'm doing: 

Jetbeam E3S Stainless Steel with an AW14500 (in my back pocket) or
Thrunite Neutron 1C on an RCR123

and always a:

4Sevens Preon 1 Titanium w/Preon II clicky on an AW10440 (disappears in my front pocket)


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 10, 2011)

1. HDS or SC60 deep carried in my pocket

2. Fenix E05 on keychains

3. I also carry a light holstered on my belt and usually rotate between various that are very bright and have long runtimes for emergency or are either good throwers to compensate the lack of throw with most lights I carry in my pocket. Examples are TD15X, PD30, Download Pocket Rocket, Eagletac T20C2.

My holstered light choice can depend on things like weather or where or what I'm doing.


----------



## Chevy-SS (Apr 10, 2011)

Quark 123*2 Tactical and a iTP EOS A3 'Upgrade' R5 with 10440 battery....









-


----------



## jonesy (Apr 10, 2011)

JWRitchie76 said:


> Either these 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice selection! Which Peak is that? I have a couple Eigers but they're out of the rotation at the moment. 

It's nice to see the combos that everyone carries. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Apr 10, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Nice selection! Which Peak is that? I have a couple Eigers but they're out of the rotation at the moment.
> 
> It's nice to see the combos that everyone carries. Keep 'em coming!



Thank you! The PEAK is a Logan from OVEREADY. #6 SS head, short body. It's a great light IMO. I've had it at least 3 months, use it every night and still haven't changed the battery!


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2011)

Light I tend to pair together for EDC (depends on if I'm going out into the "wild"...i.e. City/Town):

C2 w/ Malkoff and an "L" Series

E2L-AA (Duraloops) and an "L" Series

along with:

Gerber Applegate-Fairbairn mini (day to day use) and my Benchmade Armed Forces Auto (Emergencies, etc.)


----------



## konut (Apr 10, 2011)

IluminaTi AAA and Photon Freedom Micro both on keychain.


----------



## flatline (Apr 10, 2011)

konut said:


> IluminaTi AAA and Photon Freedom Micro both on keychain.


 
So when you drop your keys under the car at night, what light do you use to find them?

--flatline


----------



## bodhran (Apr 10, 2011)

At this time...a Mini CR2 warm white and an Ultrafire I did a mod on, putting in a 3 mode 1.4a engine and a High CRI XP-G. First mod and I'm loving it.


----------



## think2x (Apr 10, 2011)

*These are my ALWAYS EDC's.* 
KEYS:Nitecore EZ-CR2w and RF POCKET:Kershaw Tanto Blur (complete with copper tiger stripes on the blade from stripping wire at work.)




My LF pocket gets a rotation of these:
Quark 2x123 Ti, L1 w/E1B clip, RA Clicky High CRI 17670, Fenix PD31, MD2 w/M61W & H/L ring


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll always have the LF2XT in the pocket and the Arc AAA on the keychain. Lately I've been adding the new D11.2 for more firepower.

Geoff


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice choices Geoff. Mine right now, at least till my Rotary comes.

ZL SC60 clipped bezel down left front pocket and HDS Tactical 200 clipped bezel down right front pocket





Key chain: eGear PICO Light and Photon Freedom Micro


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Bondr...that ZL SC60 is barely bigger than the HDS Clicky and it still takes an 18650. I've always wondered how big they actually were. Much easier to visualize when it's sitting next to another light. 

Hmmm...I'll have to add the SC60 to my list. Are you happy with it?


----------



## Ian2381 (Apr 10, 2011)

Daily EDC: Fenix SS LD01 and Solarforce L2m (XML Drop in or R5)

During Hiking Trips/Camping: Zebralight H51 and Solarforce L2m (XML Drop in)

It usually carry miniumum of 3 for daily edc and Hiking (not including lights for lending) but If I will choose just two then That's my set up.


----------



## bondr006 (Apr 10, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Hey Bondr...that ZL SC60 is barely bigger than the HDS Clicky and it still takes an 18650. I've always wondered how big they actually were. Much easier to visualize when it's sitting next to another light.
> 
> Hmmm...I'll have to add the SC60 to my list. Are you happy with it?



Yeah HID, it is only 4 inches. I don't think there is a shorter 18650 light out there. I love my SC60. The beam is creamy white. 300 lumens OTF for two hours  The UI is wonderful. And, I really like the switch placement. It just feels natural. Below are a couple more shots.


----------



## flatline (Apr 10, 2011)

Considering all the praise the SC60 and SC60w get around here, it's a little surprising that the SC60(w) is reportedly the slowest selling of the Zebralight side-clicky models. I wonder if Zebralight is now mainstream enough that the opinions of CPF no longer skew their sales figures.

--flatline


----------



## Billy Ram (Apr 10, 2011)

I always have the Case in one pocket and one or the other lights in the other.




Billy


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 10, 2011)

Billy - if i'm correct, that's an IFE1 cerakoted and mini X 123? nice combo


----------



## Billy Ram (Apr 10, 2011)

jjoustfrost said:


> Billy - if i'm correct, that's an IFE1 cerakoted and mini X 123? nice combo



You are correct it is a IFE1 but it's not ceracoated. It has the sand colored finish thats proven to be quite tough and the other is a mini X. A handy combo indeed
Thank you
Billy


----------



## shomie911 (Apr 10, 2011)

calipsoii said:


> You can't ask a bunch of flashaholics what their duo is and expect that all of them carry the exact same two lights every day!
> 
> *Keychain*
> - Preon Revo SS NW
> ...



Well thought out collection calipsoii.


----------



## Rej (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice combo jonesy....

My current mix is a SC51 (right pant pocket) and a TK35 for those 'light up the neighborhood' moments!....ahhh, sunshine is good at night!


----------



## konut (Apr 10, 2011)

flatline said:


> So when you drop your keys under the car at night, what light do you use to find them?
> 
> --flatline



LOL! I've never done that! Thanks for jinxing it for me!


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 10, 2011)

Billy Ram said:


> I always have the Case in one pocket and one or the other lights in the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful knife there Billy! I have a few older Cases that are too nice to Edc...maybe I'll get me a new user Case...but,then, non-locking blades have never been 
my thing


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 10, 2011)

Me i don't exactly carry a duo, but a quartet! 

Lumintop L1C (running RCR123's coz its brighter than primaries since voltage maxes at 4.2volts)






Quark AA2 Tactical (fantastic, reliable, easily powered by any AA cell found in the planet)





iTP's A3 EOS Upgraded (running on a 10440 battery) FANTASTIC 200+ lumens for a light smaller than your finger





And lastly (for Bling-Bling) the Trustfire F25 (running on a 14500 for 300+ lumens)





Two stay in my bag, the tiny iTP in my shirt pocket, the F25 in the pants pocket. 

With all the earthquake going around, never can be too sure with just one light!


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 11, 2011)

bondr006 said:


> Yeah HID, it is only 4 inches. I don't think there is a shorter 18650 light out there. I love my SC60. The beam is creamy white. 300 lumens OTF for two hours  The UI is wonderful. And, I really like the switch placement. It just feels natural. Below are a couple more shots.


 
Thanks for the additional pics! That thing really is small for an 18650.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


JWRitchie76 said:


> Either these 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mbw_151 (Apr 11, 2011)

I always have a Photon Freedom in my pocket, the light of last resort. The second light is selected based on the situation. For dress its a SS Preon Revo, for normal workdays its a Tactical Quark 123, on weekends I cycle thru the collection to find one that suits my fancy, traveling where 123s might be hard to find its a Quark AAw and a Zebra 501w and if I'm out away from civilization its the HDS EDC and Saint Minimus.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 11, 2011)

I run a trio of edc lights.
Primary (big and bright - limited runtime) is a oveready 9p with a moddoo neutral triple.
Secondary (smaller, multiple level) is a novatac EDC120P 
Backup (small easily carried spare) is a surefire T1A Titan, soon to be replaced by a titanium muyshondt neutral aeon
Worn around my neck all the time (except for when I'm in the shower)


I think i have been on CPF to much, my iPad recognizes words like oveready, moddoo and muyshondt


----------



## Billy Ram (Apr 11, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Beautiful knife there Billy! I have a few older Cases that are too nice to Edc...maybe I'll get me a new user Case...but,then, non-locking blades have never been
> my thing



Not wanting to be hijacking the thread but I have a few older knives I don't EDC. One is about 50 yrs old




Billy


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 11, 2011)

The EDC combo is dependent upon dress and what's going on, work - suit/casual, or off neat/or jeans + T-shirt. 

The backup light is either a NiteCore EZCR2W or a Maratac Stainless AAA modded with a Q3 5A Cree emitter. 

The primary is either a newly received LumaPower Incendio V3+ w/neutral XP-G (finnaly an Incendio I like!); a NiteCore Defender Infinity R2 XR-E, or a RA 140cn. 

The NDI R2 will get switched out for an NDI w/the Q3 5A XR-E or the Ra 140 cn will get switched out for my HDS Hi CRI Clicky if I'm going to be outdoors away from urban or suburban lighting (all too rare an occurence these days) but those are prett much dedicated 'outdoor' lights now, and out of the EDC rotation.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Apr 11, 2011)

Billy Ram said:


> Not wanting to be hijacking the thread but I have a few older knives I don't EDC. One is about 50 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are cool! I have a Schatt and Morgan Gunstock 2005 limited edition #1 of 100 I carry as a backup and I'm waiting for a custom order from Mike Alsdorf for a Teardrop Jack with clip point blade and black satin micarta handles....I'm gettin' a little itchy for that one to be finished!


----------



## Warp (Apr 11, 2011)

As seen here. When I am on campus the gun and (sometimes) the Emerson stay at home (though I do have another handgun loaded but in a safe in my car)


----------



## Thefo (Apr 11, 2011)

Fenix E01, Quark Mini 123 TI, and a Leatherman Skeletool CX


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Apr 11, 2011)

Mine is a Zebralight SC51 or DST TLR in AA with a Preon 1 Ti Clicky or Preon REVO SS AAA.


----------



## Pacificwing (Apr 11, 2011)

PD31 and MC10 anglelight.


----------



## ryguy24000 (Apr 11, 2011)

Quark 123 2 turbo
quark ti mini s3


----------



## MWClint (Apr 12, 2011)

pick one from each list, i have a 7 night rotation. All are modified to my liking.
Tonite I have the Spy 007 + Matterhorn combo

EDC light:
Peak Pacific
Peak Night Patrol
Peak Carribean EX10
Peak Pacific D10
Spy 007
Nitecore EX10
Ra Twisty

Keychain light: depending on which car/keychain.
Peak Eiger
Peak Matterhorn
Fenix L0-Ti
McGizmo Sapphire


----------



## flashflood (Apr 12, 2011)

Keychain: iTP A3 running 10440.

Around the house at night (I'm often up late): Thrunite Neutron 1A or 1C, both running AW IMR.

Around the yard: Fenix TK45 or Lumintop TD-15X. The Fenix is 760 lumens, the Lumintop 720, with similar beams, so that's a tie; I grab the Fenix for its incredible run time (8xAA Eneloop), the Lumintop for small size (1x18650).


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Apr 12, 2011)

Like MwClint, a duo rotation is a lot of fun: Currently, I tote a few different combs; the best one though, Malkoff MD2 Camo. M61 Hi/Low with an HDS 170T
backup and these work so well with AW's (RCR) 16340


----------



## lyklyk616 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great combo you got there , its like peanut and butter ! But my combo is like cheese and burger !
My combo will be ( Yes , I'm a SureFire fan ! They make the best light though )
1. SureFire E1B Backup ! Right up in my front pocket !
2. SureFire E2D L.E.D Defender ! In my side pocket !
3. SOG Flash II 1/2 Serrated Black TiNi Assisted Opening Knife !
These are the ingredients for cheeseburger that make those trouble makers bleed !


----------



## glockxj (Apr 13, 2011)

Warp said:


> As seen here. When I am on campus the gun and (sometimes) the Emerson stay at home (though I do have another handgun loaded but in a safe in my car)



Nice choice of pistol, holster and torch Warp! Here is my EDC duo


----------



## kj2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fenix E01
Tank007 E07 - Tank007 HM-01 (black cat)


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Apr 13, 2011)

*SolarForce L2 "lego," Quad/Triple drop-in.* Can't beat the high-intensity output of the well-made drop-ins. I'm all for saving space, but until a 3"-long 1200 lumen beast is found, I'll stick with the SF L2 "lego" as primary.

*Quark 123 R5 Tactical.* The Quark is a great little unit that I've started carrying recently. Now I see what everyone has been raving about. Though the CR123A isn't my thing, really, it's hard to ignore the wonderful features this little powerhouse has. When space is at a premium, a puny 123's hard to beat. I've also got a pair of Fenix P1D's that perform the job just as well, though at a lower output.


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 13, 2011)

- Surefire L1 in front left pants pocket.
- Streamlight Nano on keys.

No pics yet, sorry.  

I've got a few layers. There's a few lights in my 5.11 Rush12 bag, one in my car. In winter, there's always one in my outer-most garment pocket that gets moved to the EDC bag when it warms up, usually a Surefire C2 with an old G&P (I thought it was a Bug-Out-Gear) 3W led module.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 14, 2011)

Pants pocket: ITP A3 EOS AAA
House keys: DQG Tiny AAA, fauxton
Car Keys: 2 x Fauxton
Van Keys: 2 x Fauxton
Wallet: Disc Golf Light (ultra small, cylindrical, red LED)

I carry 2 fauxtons on my vehicle keys and one on my house keys so I have a giveaway/tip/bribe light to give to anyone when I want/need to (which seems to be often).


----------



## southplinker (Apr 14, 2011)

glockxj said:


> Nice choice of pistol, holster and torch Warp! Here is my EDC duo



+1 on the holster, I have the same one except I have an XD.

Anyway here's my Duo lights





Primary: Nitecore knock-off
Secondary: Jetbeam Jet-I pro


----------



## greenLED (Apr 14, 2011)

PD-S & ArcAAA (with green LED)


----------



## jjoustfrost (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 14, 2011)

Since my beloved JETBeam E3S is out for service, I've kept a Maratac AAA Stainless in LFP. I prefer it loose, so I removed the clip and lanyard ring.
RFP is reserved for a Kershaw Shallot.
Primary light is EagleTac P20C2 MkII Neutral White or Tiablo A7, depending on Spot or Flood - and which jacket I'm wearing.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to take everything off to take a picture, but it weighs in at at about 11 pounds of gear.

Here's two of the lights I carry though. Yes. This is only two lights. One is none, two is one, so three must be two.


----------



## jag-engr (Apr 25, 2012)

I usually try to pair up my flashlights based on battery type.That way, if the light I prefer a particular application cuts out, I have a spare cell with me.*

AA EDC Duo:
Zebralight SC50w+
4sevens Quark Mini AA nw

AAA EDC Duo:
4sevens Preon ReVO SS
PeakLED (3)5mm Matterhorn in HAIII pocket body
*


----------



## nbp (Apr 26, 2012)

My Perfect EDC Duo: Haiku XP-G and Ti Mule XM-L


----------



## sspc (Apr 26, 2012)

I usually have the Eagletac D25LC2 and Zebralight H51F.


----------



## davyro (Apr 26, 2012)

I do swap around as i dont like the thought of spending my money then not using what ive paid for,my current two are an HDS Rotary 200 & a dereelight CL1H with an XML neutral white giving a great beam & putting out 700 lumen.I feel these 2 cover most needs.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 26, 2012)

V10r ti+
And
The spark sk3

I really like playing with the v10 now so its my main edc. The way I see it i want to have a spare 16340 cell as a backup so why not keep it in another flashlight. Sk3 weighs nothing its just a battery carrier and a backup light if the main fails. 
I think same cells in a duo edc is important.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Apr 26, 2012)

For EDC, Sunwayman V10r Anniversary edition with a bored AA ti adapter. I use an AW 17500 in it. My 2nd EDC is a Quark neutral XML with a 17650 AW battery.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 26, 2012)

iTP A3 96-lumen upgraded w/10440

Sunwayman V10R XM-L w/V11R AA extender and 14500


----------



## kj2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thrunite T10
Fenix E11


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Apr 26, 2012)

Eagletac D25LC2

FourSevens Preon P0


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 26, 2012)

Streamlight Stylus Pro in my shirt pocket and NovaTac 120E in a holster.


----------



## Raze (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm putting together a combo that works best for me. Unfortunately, I have to piece them one at a time and slowly due to limited financial resources. 

Currently, I EDC the following setup:

Main light

Oveready bored SureFire C2 Centurion; Malkoff M61

I eagerly await the Nailbender 5000K Daylight White XM-L with 3-modes w/ memory for more horsepower! Dave sure ships them fast.

Back-up

FourSevens Preon2 Satin Ti

I carry this for when I am needed to wear a more formal attire or business attire. It looks classy and about the size of a pen, hence it naturally resides in the pen slot of a shirt breast pocket. 

Other than that, I carried it for its variable-output. I love the M61 but since it only has one mode - high - I find the need for the Preon2 for tasks that require less lumens, a lesson well-learnt when I stumbled in the dark whilst finding my seat in a movie theatre. The fact that (at that time) I carry a flashlight yet was unable to use it to not annoy fellow patrons of the cinema really bothered the heck out of me.


----------



## Philabuster (Apr 26, 2012)

My EDC trio:

ZebraLight SC600W, 4Sevens Preon 1 hi CRI, Leatherman Supertool 200.

I originally kept the backup light with same battery as main light, but I have revisited that logic. The runtime, brightness, and overall coolness of the SC600W make it great, but the physical size of the head means it doesn't fit into every nook and cranny I need to illuminate. The Preon small size fits where the larger light cannot go. The Preon also fits in my teeth allowing me to work with the Leatherman hands free when needed. Also, the hi CRI Preon makes it ideal for working on humans as cool white lights wash out important color differences in skin and blood. I use it to light up my hand when removing splinters.


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 27, 2012)

This week a Preon P0 hanging from the neck on a string and one of these two in the pants pocket


----------



## _Event_Horizon_ (Apr 27, 2012)

herosemblem said:


> Excellent choices mentioned.
> Regarding some of the lights pictured...are those lights _actually_ EDC lights? Some of the items look like safe queens...
> Or perhaps the photos were taken back then, when the items were new .



That's what I'm saying. Doesn't even look like any of those pieces have seen a pocket ever. No lint on anything, including the lanyard. No frays, no tiny scratches, not even a slight wear mark on the pocket clips. Unless that is he's Barney Stinson and suits up everyday. But makes for an award winning pic. Hahaha.

My 2 EDC:
- a 3D mag led
- a wakizashi


----------



## Bogie (Apr 27, 2012)

XP-G Modded Gladius & a Infinity Ultra


----------



## schmanto (Apr 27, 2012)

I carry a Surefire LX2 and a Preon 2 with a warm tint. Sometimes I carry my new Surefire UB3T in my backpack as well. My EDC knife is usually a Victorinox Pioneer or a Cadet in blue alox with a leather sheath. Although I have many other blades these are my favorite knives.


----------



## dolphincry (Apr 27, 2012)

My EDC duo are E1E Quark123...love them both!


----------



## iron potato (Apr 27, 2012)

Xeno E03v3 T5 & Klarus XT2C plus a battery box of one AA & 18650


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 27, 2012)

I use a lot of flashlights but i always have something like that with me






By liveris at 2012-04-27


----------



## Mr460mag (Apr 27, 2012)

Fenix E05 on keychain 
4sevens Quark mini cr2 NW.


----------



## reppans (Apr 27, 2012)

Quark X running a 14500 on a 1xAA body
Preon Revo SS as a keychain backup
And a Quark Mini AA Ti that rides in my sometimes bag


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 27, 2012)

Currently EDC'ing the following lights:

*1. Modified Sipik 58 AA sized budget zoomable*. My "project light". I've modded this light and have more modifications planned (so far: emitter swapped to XML T6 neutral, driver swapped to 2.8 amp 8x7135, switch and switch boot swapped with spare from ShiningBeam S-mini, small reflector added, copper heatsinking added inside pill below emitter. Spacers added so pill sill ride slightly higher in body to get closer to lens, filed down top of pill and part of the body to allow the head to retract further back and the pill assembly to almost touch the lens, tailcap swapped for smoother one from Sipik 68, all anodozing removed with Greased lightning and external bare aluminum sanded and polished). Once more parts arrive I plan to replace my 3-mode driver with a custom programmed driver, and the switch with an electronic switch. Produces a wide floody spill with almost no rings and a slight hotspot. Able to zoom for medium range spot. Not great for long-range due to small aspheric and big XML though. Running on AW IMR 14500.

*2. DQGIII AAA R4* - tiny backup light with beautiful beam pattern, nice tint and long runtime. Running on Energizer AAA.

*3. Tiny white LED* light built into mini victorinox swiss army knife. Gives new meaning to the word "dim".

Depending on what mood I'm in I might swap the Sipik 58 for my RRT-01 or TCR-01.


----------



## schmanto (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Raze (Apr 27, 2012)

schmanto said:


>



You must have deep pockets man..literally. 

Lovin' the Invictus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, please pardon typos.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 27, 2012)

I would like to say my duo consists of my Surefire's, but it is my MG S-mini R5 and Sunwayman V10R.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

LD01 with my keys and LD10 in my pocket.


----------



## FPSRelic (Apr 27, 2012)

I mostly only ever carry one, but if it was 2, it would be these two:


----------



## hoss1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine is a Felix LE15 on my keycain and a LD12 in my pocket.


----------



## Lit Up (Apr 28, 2012)

schmanto said:


> My EDC knife is usually a Victorinox Pioneer or a Cadet in blue alox with a leather sheath. Although I have many other blades these are my favorite knives.



I carry an Alox Cadet too. You can't discount that can opener I've used it a few times. Lights are whatever one is in the vehicle at the time, a Fenix LD25 that's going into a get home bag (also to be stored in vehicle) and a Klarus Mi10 on the keychain that sees most of the action; I really like that little light.


----------



## Smokescreen (Apr 28, 2012)

Lately mine has been an iTP A3 EOS on the keychain and a bored Surefire 6p with a M60 drop-in or my trusty Surefire E2D Executive Defender with a Veleno 2 mode neutral drop-in.


----------

